# Video of 80 years old Ernest Tuff EZ Bar Curling 40kg x 5



## felix42 (Nov 5, 2018)

This is a video of my 80 years old training partner Ernest EZ Bar Curling 40kg for 5 reps in the gym today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzznAaY-qMc


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 9, 2018)

Just amazing!


----------

